# (LA) GRHRCH Roux's Special "Chivas" for Stud



## blackchivas

GRHRCH Roux's Special "Chivas" MH is a 6 year old square-headed black Labrador for stud. He is off of GRHRCH UH Dakota's Cajun "Roux" MH and HRCH UH "Pistol" Packin Mama IV and a pedigree painted with both Field trial and Hunt Test Champions. Chivas went to the 5th series of the Grand before reaching the age of 2 years. He was one of four dogs to pass both the Grand Hunt Test and Master National Test in the Fall of 2009. Some refer to him as a "Marking Freak", yet he also runs blinds straight while utilizing his instinctive senses. He has an off-switch like no other, he is a calm, well-mannered dog in the house and a red-lining machine in the field. Chivas is a lean 80 pounds with a mind for hunting. His offspring has shared the same drive and disposition that he posseses. Among his pups, there are titles through MH in AKC and HRCH in UKC(a few will be running the Spring '13 Grand). He is black and chocolate factored. His hips are OFA Good. His elbows are OFA Normal. He is Clear for CNM and EIC. He is also negative for Brucella. References and information packets are available upon request. Both A.I.(frozen and chilled) and Natural Breedings are available. Please contact for more information. [email protected] or 337-258-5578


----------



## blackchivas

*(LA) GRHRCH MH Labrador AT STUD!*

GRHRCH Roux's Special "Chivas" MH is a square-headed black Labrador with an impecable build for stud. He is off of GRHRCH UH Dakota's Cajun "Roux" MH (www.dakotascajunroux.com) and HRCH UH "Pistol" Packin Mama IV and a pedigree painted with both Field Trial and Hunt Test Champions. Chivas made it to the Grand before reaching the age of 2 years. He was one of four dogs to pass both the Grand Hunt Test and Master National Test in the Fall of 2009. Some refer to him as a "Marking Freak", yet, he runs blinds straight while utilizing his instinctive senses. He is a calm well-mannered dog in the house and a red-lining machine in the field. Chivas is a lean 82 pounds with a mind for hunting. He has a history of throwing beautiful and successful Pups. He is black, chocolate and yellow factored. His hips are OFA Good. His elbows are OFA Normal. He is Clear for CNM and EIC. He is also negative for Brucella. Both A.I. and Natural Breedings available. References and information packets are available upon request. Please contact for more information: [email protected] or (337)-258-5578


----------

